# Miniature Golf



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

What about playing miniature golf to help out your punts? How many of you practice on miniature golf course to improve your game? I live a couple of blocks away from a miniture golf course, and like to go down to play a couple of rounds just to improve my game.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

There is already a topic on this that could be found here ----> http://www.golfforum.com/general-golf-discussion/252-mini-gold-helps.html. Same idea in both first posts so I thought I'd post the link.


----------

